
Summer Camp for the Ultra-Wealthy Teaches Kids How to Stay Rich - Ibethewalrus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-07-30/at-rich-kid-summer-camp-big-banks-try-to-hook-heirs-for-a-lifetime
======
astrodust
Better idea: A camp where they have to struggle as the working poor for two
months and get shit on by cops, bureaucrats, banks and angry customers.

~~~
madeuptempacct
You can't mimic being poor. Enduring whatever isn't that hard when you know
it's just a temporary game. At the very least, you don't get the psychological
effect.

Despite that, it would still be useful.

~~~
extralego
That’s right, but I doubt the “would still be useful part.”

I’m not sure there’s anything more harmful to society than wealthy folk who
_think_ they were poor once, but were not.

Short-lived poverty feels like a game to me. It’s entirely motivational. The
psychological toll doesn’t set in until repeated let-downs begin sinking in,
and opportunities start evaporating. It begins undermining every other aspect
of well-being and it really seems like somebody is playing a trick on you.
This is why poor people prefer to be surrounded by other poor people. It helps
to be reminded you’re not alone, which is what truly puts a person over the
edge..

~~~
astrodust
> ... poor people prefer to be surrounded by other poor people...

I'd challenge that assertion. I think people like to be around friends, and
society tends to put people in a position where the only friends they can have
are in the same economic strata.

~~~
Kalium
If people who feel deprived are frequently reminded of their relative
deprivation, they will tend to dislike it. If your friends all talk about
their vacations in Bali and $300 dinners, most people will find themselves
feeling at least a little inadequate no matter how wonderful, kind, loving,
and compassionate those friends are.

The same thing will happen even via more subtle means as people give moderate-
cost gifts or wearing clothing that is visibly more expensive.

You're 100% correct. People like to be around friends. It's perhaps worth
considering that there might possibly be more to it than just that.

------
nickthemagicman
Love it. The super rich are so drastically removed in their experiences from
the 99 percent of the population from birth how can they ever have empathy or
understanding for the rest of humanity?

Combine that with the massive power and political influence that comes with
money and the chances are they're not looking out for the best interests of
society as a whole and humanity ends up having revolution after
revolution...nothing changes with our primitive human monkey brains.

------
randyrand
Having multigenerational wealth is actually very uncommon and hard to do. I
wish them luck.

------
test6554
Seems like a brilliant marketing strategy from UBS. And it's a great way for
wealthy youths to make friends and learn about responsibly managing and
preserving wealth.

------
pasbesoin
WTF is going on with that URL? I get and endless loop of what appear to be
redirects.

P.S. Update: It appears to be something in my browser configuration, perhaps a
bad extension update.

------
DougN7
“Average age of 27” ???

This is hardly the summer camp the title would lead you to believe.

------
stuckinarut
Summer camp for the poor teaches the glory of revolution against inherited
wealth. /s

This headline is a microcosm of what's wrong in America today.

